# CC - Treff in Erlangen



## Malucci (24. April 2006)

Hallo da draussen,
bin neu in Erlangen und wollte fragen, ob es nicht vielleicht Gruppen gibt, die sich regelmässig unter der Woche zum CC-Training treffen...

Bin selber kein aktiver Rennfahrer mehr, kann aber meistens ganz gut mithalten ;-)

freue mich aus Infos,
Ciao


----------



## dubbel (24. April 2006)

schau mal auf www.zabotrails.de
die ganze zeit hatten wir einen nightride dienstags in ER und einen donnerstags in N, 
jetzt müssen wir uns erst neu sortieren, weil wir alle so lichtscheu sind... 

kennst du dich schon aus hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (24. April 2006)

Malucci schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo da draussen,
> bin neu in Erlangen und wollte fragen, ob es nicht vielleicht Gruppen gibt, die sich regelmässig unter der Woche zum CC-Training treffen...
> 
> Bin selber kein aktiver Rennfahrer mehr, kann aber meistens ganz gut mithalten ;-)
> ...



Servus. Kann dir leider net helfen aber wie war noch mal die HP ( URL ) von kette rechts?


----------



## lowfat (24. April 2006)

Hi Malucci,
wenn Du Bozner bist, wird Dir in Erlangen MTB-mässig einiges fehlen   Aber es gibt auch hier ein paar nette Ecken. Wir verabreden uns üblicherweise hier: http://65133.homepagemodules.de/t18f2-Dayride.html 
Mal sehen, ob morgen etwas zusammengeht. Ein paar sind gestern den Frankenbikemarathon in Trieb mitgefahren. Da sind die Beine noch etwas schwer...


----------



## Malucci (24. April 2006)

Hi  Leute,
danke für die zügigen Antworten! Ja, hier ist's schon flacher als in Bozen, allerdings war ich die letzten 5 Jahre in Ulm, da ist es hier schon deutlichst besser (nicht nur bikemässig...   ). Bin hier primär auf der Strasse unterwegs gewesen, hab aber auch den einen oder andren Trail in Hetzles und am Ratsberg getestet... 
Dienstag ist leider prinzipiell schlecht, da ich aber die url eurer Treff-Seiten gekriegt habe, log ich mich dann einfach mal dazu ein, um mal 'ne Runde mitzunehmen!
Bis bald,
Malucci


----------



## Ken****Barbie (24. April 2006)

Die trainieren jetzt wieder alle jeden DO so ab 18.30 an der Steilkurve.


----------



## dubbel (25. April 2006)

wer?


----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. April 2006)

der deutsche Meister bei den Senioren, mit seiner Gang


----------



## dubbel (25. April 2006)

der deutsche fußballmeister?


----------



## lowfat (25. April 2006)

Nee, Felix Kurth, der ist amtierender deutscher CC  Seniorenmeister und fährt regelmäßig von seinem Laden in Pettensiedel aus nach Tennelohe um dort am Kugelfangwall ein paar Trainingsrunden zu drehen.


----------



## Malucci (25. April 2006)

wo ist denn diese Steilkurve????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (26. April 2006)

Die liegt ungefähr bei dem Schlenker unter dem "a" von "Schiessplatz"...


----------



## Malucci (26. April 2006)

Danke für die Info, komme dann die Tage mal vorbei!


----------

